
React-map-gl – React components for Mapbox GL JS - polskibus
http://uber.github.io/react-map-gl/#/
======
davidjhamp
Having used this, its not without its issues.

    
    
      * Adds a performance penalty over straight Mapbox-GL.
      * No support for animations / flyovers / etc.
      * You have to give width/height in pixels for map size.
      * Can't introspect map to get layer / point data w/o hacks.
    

The recent ver 3.0 was a big improvement.

~~~
codor
These issues were big enough that I just recently removed this library on a
new project in favor of straightforward Mapbox GL JS. The inability to use
percentages for height/width is a major drawback. No sense in adding size to
the bundle for fewer options.

~~~
davidjhamp
Seconded, in our case we haven't yet but its on the roadmap.

------
gejose
Bit of a plug, but I recently built something using this and found it really
easy to use with react [https://blog.georgejose.com/visualizing-transit-
vehicle-loca...](https://blog.georgejose.com/visualizing-transit-vehicle-
locations-on-a-map-in-real-time-67a97c77cbe3)

~~~
blumomo
Great post, well written, thanks for sharing.

You want to fix: 359s => 359ms in your post.

~~~
gejose
Thanks for noticing that!

------
lucideer
EDIT: Completely misread this as ReactNative instead of React for some reason.
Ignore all of the below.

\---

This is being released on the back of the "official" Mapbox GL React Native
library[0] just having new resources[1] committed to it after having been
neglected for 1.5 years[2].

I haven't looked into it at all yet, but I wonder was it borne out of
frustration (commits seems to have started shortly after the last MBRNGL
release), and what the Mapbox guys' perspective on it in terms of
differentiating the libraries.

[0] [https://github.com/mapbox/react-native-mapbox-
gl/](https://github.com/mapbox/react-native-mapbox-gl/)

[1] [https://github.com/mapbox/react-native-mapbox-
gl/issues/590#...](https://github.com/mapbox/react-native-mapbox-
gl/issues/590#issuecomment-322901528)

[2] [https://github.com/mapbox/react-native-mapbox-
gl/releases/ta...](https://github.com/mapbox/react-native-mapbox-
gl/releases/tag/3.2.1)

~~~
buckhx
I contacted Mapbox about their React Native library and they said it's defunct
and they won't be supporting it. Been using AirBnBs mapping library for RN. It
does the job but def has some rough edges.

~~~
lucideer
How long ago did you contact them? The recent activity on the repo issues
seems to indicate a change of heart on their part.

------
joeevans1000
AFAIK Uber switched back to Google Maps... does anyone know why they are still
working on Mapbox code?

~~~
iirvine
I seem to recall from the last time I stumbled on this it's largely used for
internal visualization and tools

------
wlindner
I prefer [https://github.com/alex3165/react-mapbox-
gl](https://github.com/alex3165/react-mapbox-gl) over this library. It seems
better maintained and documented.

~~~
futileboy
I think it's way better than the Uber library. We tried both and ended up
going with this version and it was much more flexible for our needs.

------
willtheperson
Somewhat related, anyone have a good list of drop-in React components
organized in categories? I'm thinking of something like iOS Cookies for React
Components.

~~~
acemarke
There's a good list of React components at
[https://github.com/brillout/awesome-react-
components](https://github.com/brillout/awesome-react-components) , and
[https://js.coach](https://js.coach) is an auto-generated search engine for
React-related libraries on NPM with some category filtering.

------
zspitzer
Just as a heads up for people supporting Safari and all iOS users, there's
some sort of a leak in Safari which causes Mapbox-gl type apps to crash with
the famous "A problem occurred with this webpage so it was reloaded" problem
on iOS

[https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172790](https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172790)

